
Earthquake Conspiracy Theorists Are Wreaking Havoc During Emergencies - axiomdata316
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/kz4jyz/earthquake-conspiracy-theorists-are-wreaking-havoc-during-emergencies
======
larnmar
There seems to be an expansion of the meaning of “conspiracy theory” here, to
cover just about any form of wacko-ness or crankism.

There may be some ways in which earthquake-prediction cranks overlap with
conspiracy theories, but it’s not really a valid characterisation, and it
seems lazy on the part of the writer.

